# חופת נידה



## neumi (13/6/07)

חופת נידה 
רציתי לדעת אם בחופת נידה מותר בסוף החופה לתת נשיקה או  שהרב יכול לאסור זאת (מכיוון שבחופת נידה אין מגע ישיר בין הכלה לחתן)? תודה


----------



## BlackMambaa (13/6/07)

מה ולמה זה חופת נידה?


----------



## neumi (13/6/07)

חופת נידה זה.. 
כשאת במחזור בזמן החופה או שאין לך עדיין 7 ימים נקיים . ואז רק הרב ובעלך לעתיד יודעים זאת. בעיקרון זה אותה חופה רק בלי לגעת.


----------



## neumi (14/6/07)

../images/Emo208.gif 
מקפיצה יש למישהו או מישהי תשובה?


----------



## רחליק המקורית (14/6/07)

יש פה וזו אני 
בעסה ולא נעים אבל זה יעבור אני לא יודעת אם את מעוניינת לשמור וזה כמובן עיניין שלכם וזכות הבחירה ביידכם ואני אגלה לך משו גם לי היתה כזאת חופה בתכלס כל נגיעה היא אסורה ולאו דווקא נגיעה מינית, יש על העיניין הזה ספרים זה נקרא "טהרת המשפחה" אני ברוך ה' שומרת ולא מצטערת על זה בתחילת הדרך היה קשה אבל מתרגלים לעיניין וזה נעשה כיף להיתגעגע אחד לשני ולדעת וגם ולהיות רגועה בתור אדם מאמין שאת עושה את הדבר הנכון וזה לצערי לא עיניין פשוט ולכן כ"כ שמים על זה דגש על נידה זה אותה חומרה ואותו אסור של חמץ (לחם)בפסח זה כרת וזה כרת. אך איש איש באמונתו יחיה שיהיה בהמון מזל והצלחה חיים מאושרים


----------



## mvb girl (14/6/07)

פירוש של "כרת" 
הוא לא לחזור בתחיית המתים? או שזה עונש מיתה?


----------



## רחליק המקורית (14/6/07)

מה זה כרת 
המילה כרת בתורה אומרת וניכרתה הנפש ההיא מישראל זאת אומרת שהוא יצא מן הכלל בעולם הזה ובעולם הבא הוא לא נחשב ליהודי אבל אל בהלה על כל דבר אפשר לתקן ומי שעבר על כרת(כרת זה יותר גרוע בתורה מחזיר) יש לו תקנה שהיא התשובה פשוט להגיד להוא למעלה שאתה מצטער ולומר על מה ולהבטיח שלא לעשות את זה יותר ואז אתה נקי לגמרי והופך לצדיק גמור ויותר מזה כי במקום שבעלי תשובה עומדים אין צדיקים גמורים יכולים לעמוד...                          מקווה שעזרתי


----------



## רחליק המקורית (14/6/07)

עונש כרת אך ורק על 4 דברים 
1 מי שלא שומר על הנידה 2 מי שלא עושה ברית מילה לילד שלו 3 מי שאוכל חמץ בפסח 4 ומי שאוכל ביום כיפור


----------



## mvb girl (14/6/07)

גם פה הרבנית אמרה משהו אחר 
היא אמרה שיש סה"כ 3 דברים: 1. גילוי עריות 2. טהרת המשפחה 3. לא זוכרת


----------



## רחליק המקורית (14/6/07)

בנוגע למה שאמרה הרבנית 
ישנם שלוש עברות שנאמר עליהם יהרג ואל יעבור גילוי עריות,עבודה זרה,ושפיכות דמים.כלומר,על כל עבירה שהיא מותר לנו לעבור  אם יש סכנה או איום שאם נעבור את העבירה יש אפשרות שנמות,אז חייבים לעבור את העבירה ולא להכנס לסכנת מוות.לכן פיקוח נפש דוחה שבת,ודוחה את יום כיפור,ובעצם דוחה את כל העברות כולם.לדוגמא,אם מחבל אומר לך,או שתוכל ביום כיפור או שאני הורג אותך, אז יהודי מאמין,חייב לאכול ולא למסור את נפשו,כי החיים על פי תפיסת היהדות הם הערך הכי מקודש. אבל אם אומרים לך או שאתה מתאווה לעבור על אחת מהעבירות הנ"ל שהם גילוי עריות,שפיכות דמים,או עבודה זרה. אז יהודי מחוייב למסור את נפשו ולא לעבור עליהם.נידה היא סעיף בתוך מה שנקרא גילוי עריות (הינו מגע מיני אסור)


----------



## mvb girl (15/6/07)

גילוי עריות 
הוא כל מגע מיני אסור? הוא לא מדבר רק על מגע מיני בין בני משפחה?


----------



## רחליק המקורית (15/6/07)

גילוי עריות תשובה 
גילוי עריות הוא מגע מיני בתוך המשפחה אבל לא רק כל מגע מיני שאסור על פי התורה הוא בתוך הקטגוריה של גילוי עריות כמו אשה נשואה שבוגדת , או אשה נידה או אשה עם גיסה וכו


----------



## mvb girl (14/6/07)

מה זאת אומרת 
"שהוא יצא מן הכלל בעולם הזה"? מוות? בהדרכת כלה הרבנית אמרה שאי שמירת טהרת המשפחה זה כרת ובאותה נשימה אמרה שזה אחד מהחטאים שיש עליהן מיתה. אז התבלבלתי....


----------



## רחליק המקורית (14/6/07)

למתבלבלת 
כרת זה אומר,נשמות עם ישראל משולות לענפים היונקים חיותם מהשורשים השורשים לצורך הענין,זה שורש מרכזי שזה ה' כאשר יהודי עובר עבירה הענף שלו ניזוק אבל הוא עדין חי ויונק חיותו מהשורש.אך כאשר העבירה היא חמורה במיוחד, אזי,הענף פשוט נכרת,ואז אי אפשר יותר לינוק מהשורש. רק לסבר את האוזן,לאכול חזיר זה בערך כמו לא לשים ביציאה מהאוטו אפוד זוהר ולעבור על כרת זה כמו לדרוס מכוונה אישה הרה למוות כמובן שכל זה על פי תפיסת היהדות שהיא מקור בלתי פוסק של חכמה


----------



## ofirhadas (15/6/07)

לא יכולתי להתאפק.... 
אני פשוט נהנית לקרוא את תשובותייך.... ריתקת אותי!!! ברוך, בסבלנות, בפירוט הנדרש.... כל הכבוד!


----------



## mvb girl (15/6/07)

את באמת מקסימה 
תודה רבה! יעל, כבר לא מבולבלת


----------



## michalul (14/6/07)

אני הייתי נוכחת בחופת נידה 
היה קצת מוזר לראות את הכלה והחתן לא מתנשקים ישר. הם פשוט התנשקו אחרי שכל העדר נישק אותם
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 האם גם לא החזיקו ידיים.


----------



## naomi78 (14/6/07)

מדריכת הכלות שלי אמרה 
שבחופת נידה יש כמה איסורים, אבל זה תלוי אם את בימי המחזור או בימים של "הפסק טהרה" (אחרי ימי המחזור בתוך 7 ימים נקיים), אם את בימי המחזור - אז אין נשיקה. בכל מקרה, מדריכת הכלות (הקולית) שלי אמרה לי שלא כדאי לעבור חופת נידה, ועדיף לקחת 2 חפיסות של גלולות רצוף כדי להמנע מזה (אני לא האמנתי שרבנית/מדריכה מציעה לי דבר כזה - אבל עובדה). לכן, כדי להמנע מאי הנעימות הזאת, אני ממשיכה לקחת את הגלולות עד לאחרי החתונה.


----------



## רק אני רק אני (14/6/07)

שאלה.... 
ואם אני במחזור ואני כן רוצה להתנשק? תודה


----------



## לימיב (14/6/07)

כמו שאמרו בכמה תגובות אחרות 
1) קחי גלולות כדי שלא תהיי במחזור- הכי קל פשוט להמשיך את החפיסה לעוד כמה ימים. גם ככה לא נעים להיות במחזור בחתונה שלך. או 2) אל תעשי חופה אורתודוקסית... או 3) תתנשקי אחרי שכל שאר העדר ינשק אותך והרב לא יראה (כמו שאמרה כאן מישהי שזוג אחד עשה בחתונה שלהם)


----------



## רחליק המקורית (14/6/07)

הרב לא יתפוש אותך בכח


----------



## בירורים (14/6/07)

ואת יכולה גם 
לא לגלות לרב שא במחזור, בשביל זה צריך למצוא רב שמוכן שלא תלכי למקווה (כי הולכים יום לפני ואי אפשר ללכת במחזור)


----------



## טינקרבל24 (15/6/07)

רגע מה זה אל תגלי לרב ואל תלכי למקווה 
את יכולה גם ללכת למקווה עם טמפון ואף אחד לא יידע איזה שטויות הכל עניין של יושר ואני חושבת שאם כבר את מתחתנת בחתונה יהודית אורתודוכסית אז קחי שתי חפיסות של גלולות ואל תרמי עדיף להיכנס לנישואים ברגל ימין בלי יותר מידי "עבירות" על החוק ואת זה אומרת מישהי חילונית לחלוטין שבקושי צמה ביום כיפור וגם זה רק כי מכריחים אותה  בכל מקרה אם כבר אז כבר זה מה שניסיתי להגיד ואם לא אז לכו על חתונה אלטרנטיבית


----------



## neumi (14/6/07)

../images/Emo13.gif 
תודה קיבלתי תשובה נראה גם עם הרב שלנו.


----------



## amitco (14/6/07)

גדול השרשור הזה! נהיה כאן שיעור תודה. אני בעד


----------



## amitco (14/6/07)

תודה= תורה ../images/Emo13.gif


----------

